# Brighton College Abu Dhabi, any info please!



## macavela (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been offered a job interview for Brighton College Abu Dhabi, anyone who works at the school or has any info and is willing to share their experience and opion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

hey I just applied, at least you got interview, how did it go? What did you do?


----------



## ketchup (Feb 27, 2012)

macavela said:


> I have been offered a job interview for Brighton College Abu Dhabi, anyone who works at the school or has any info and is willing to share their experience and opion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Hi, My children go to the school, and they love it!! as a parent I am very happy with the school, the teachers seem to be very supportive to the children, the children do not report any type of bullying, and the teachers are always available for help if you want to chat about the performance of the children or if you have any problems,all i can say is that all the teachers seem to have smiles on their faces!:clap2:


----------



## macavela (Jan 12, 2012)

ketchup said:


> Hi, My children go to the school, and they love it!! as a parent I am very happy with the school, the teachers seem to be very supportive to the children, the children do not report any type of bullying, and the teachers are always available for help if you want to chat about the performance of the children or if you have any problems,all i can say is that all the teachers seem to have smiles on their faces!:clap2:


Thanks so much for your positive message! Really hope I get it now


----------

